#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-07
<elacheche> Morning africa!
<melodie> hello elacheche ariabbas and everyone
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello africa :)=
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-09
<elacheche_anis> O/
<elacheche> Morning!
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi there elacheche
<Kilos> all good there?
<elacheche> yeah it's ok :)
<Kilos> good
<elacheche> there
<elacheche> ?
<Kilos> ya all fine ty
<elacheche> Kilos, think that we have a new comer :D
<elacheche> A fresh GNU/Linux user and he's starting it using Kubuntu, am trying to make him join here
<elacheche> OK, he's not joining now.. He need to pickup his son from school
<Kilos> cool elacheche
<Kilos> kde is good
<elacheche> hahaha only you uses it :p :p
<Kilos> and inetpro and superfly and ahoneybun
<Kilos> and most wise people
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Am not that wise I think x) :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<melodie> hi
<melodie> je cherchais la version en français du site Ubuntu Africa, y en a-t-il une en ligne ? c'est pour utiliser dans Malinux
<elacheche> salut!
<craigbrash> hello everyone
<elacheche> melodie, :(
<elacheche> http://ubuntu-africa.info/
<elacheche> Kilos, who's maintaining the website?
<melodie> hi elacheche
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-10
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/q92/s720x720/12003009_857081601066113_7858571987617523149_n.jpg?oh=fe5d4324fa947a75c0497a2ce559a303&oe=56A72560
<melodie> hello
<melodie> does anyone have the answer to my question as of yesterday?
<melodie> about "is there a French version of the Ubuntu Africa website?
<melodie> because I can't find it, though I would love to link it in the default mozilla firefox in Malinux
<melodie> (which is almost ready)
<melodie> Kilos ? do you know anything about that? :)
<Kilos> hi melodie we built the ubuntu-africa site
<melodie> hi Kilos
<melodie> yes, and is there a version in French for it, online?
<melodie> the Malinux distro is almost ready and will be installed to 30 and + computers this sunday, and later brought to Mali
<Kilos> only with english but maybe next year after bebcon in  south africa we can do an extra language to it
<Kilos> the fly doesnt have any time till after that
<melodie> so I thought I would link to Ubuntu Africa rather than Xubuntu, in the general menus and add a link to whatever is ok for the users there, in Firefox
<melodie> what does "bebcon" stand for?
<Kilos> well you can link it anyway becasuse a few of the guys here speak french anyway
<Kilos> debian conference or something clever
<Kilos> debcon sorry
<melodie> yes
<melodie> you might want to add that information on the home page? (About French?)
<Kilos> we cant do anything to it till the fly has time
<Kilos> he is snowed under
<melodie> ok
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> do you know
<Kilos> um
<melodie> I finish the 3rd test version and will install it to a real machine, then I see
<Kilos> um
<melodie> (tomorrow I'll decide what to do best)
 * Kilos thinking
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i cant tremember
<melodie> I will have to check details and eventually import them to the build directory then it will be the last build and then I'll upload it
<Kilos> inetpro  help man
<Kilos> ive forgotten what the site was built with
<Kilos> oh my
<melodie> ok ok :)
<melodie> I have to go
<melodie> see you
<Kilos> melodie  let the guys just get sorted at home then they can remind me
<Kilos> ok be good
<melodie> thanks!
<Kilos> look after yourself
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA  tell melodie the site was built using bzr
<QA> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell melodie on freenode
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-11
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<philipballew> hey Kilos
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> Malinux 14.04.3 will be online in a few hours
<melodie> it points to the Ubuntu Africa website, in the menus
<melodie> instead of Xubuntu (where it comes from)
<melodie> but, the ubiquity slideshow still shows Xubuntu :)
<melodie> no time for a better setup
<melodie> http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/malinux/Screenshot-Malinux.png
 * QA going down for a kernel update.. wbb in a jiffy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-12
<melodie> Kilos not here :(
<melodie> hope he is well
<melodie> for everyone: Here is Malinux, dedicated to Mali which can also be used everywhere where French is spoken in Africa (the docs are mostly in French inside)
<melodie> http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/malinux/
<melodie> screenshot: http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/malinux/Screenshot-Malinux.png
<melodie> of course you can reuse it and remix it the way you like it
<melodie> bonne nuit
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-13
<perphil>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER perphil jwobjvhhpaxx
<Kilos> o/
<stickyboy> https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-350/
<stickyboy> Python 3.5.0
<stickyboy> go go go
<stickyboy> Trying to install Python 3.5.0
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-12
<CraigZim> Morning all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim and the rest of africa
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-14
<Bilel> HI every one !
<elacheche> Hello Bilel
<elacheche> Hello from Tunisia Bilel :)
<Bilel> Hello elacheche how are you  ?
<Bilel> :)
<elacheche> 3id sa3id :D
<elacheche> Good thanks! :)à
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-africa, how can we I help you?
<Bilel> Thank you ! elacheche :) but i just i take a look from time to time :) what's new ?? our last meeting i have a broblrm with my connexion where can i find a review??
<elacheche> Oh! You're a regular memebr x) My bad I never came to meetings to meet you, sorry
<elacheche> But why you're not on #ubuntu-tn? Do I know you IRL?
<Bilel> elacheche: i am mkadmi bilel membre with Na3iL in ISETchux :)
<Bilel> did you remeber me ?
<CraigZim> Hello Bilel , elacheche  aND ALL
<Bilel> hi CraigZim Welcome to #ubuntu-africa  :)
<elacheche> Oh! Yeah! hey there x)
<elacheche> hello CraigZim :)
<CraigZim> :)
<elacheche> Bilel:
<elacheche> it's not good to use white spaces in wikis names ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bilel%20mkadmi
<elacheche> I don't recommand that
<elacheche> Any IT/SysAdmins online (new) quiz?
<theShirbiny> elacheche, you want one?
<theShirbiny> https://github.com/chassing/linux-sysadmin-interview-questions
<theShirbiny> https://github.com/spikenode/DevOps-Interview-Questions
<theShirbiny> https://techchallenge.amazon.com/#Scroll-2
<elacheche> already addicted to those github links :)
<elacheche> Thanks for the 3rd
<elacheche> I was looking for something like this one theShirbiny http://endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/ (if you didn't try it yet, go ahead and try, it's very cool)
<theShirbiny> very cool, thanks :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Looking forward to see your name in the wall of fame.. afaik there is only 2 north africains in that list.. I know you'll be the 3rd :)
<elacheche> theShirbiny: this is not a challenge link, but something cool if you didn't see it before https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts
<theShirbiny> Thanks elacheche :D,  at least one of us believes in me :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche, what code is he talking about in the first link?
<theShirbiny> "Send a mail with your code to alex8philipp@gmail.com and we'll add you."
<elacheche> The whole challenge is made via ssh, so when you finish all stagess you'll get a code
<theShirbiny> You know how do i get started?
<elacheche> Sorry, they list that in "http://endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html"  here you go → ssh hack@into.sysengquiz3.host
<elacheche> 15:46:13 theShirbiny | Thanks elacheche :D,  at least one of us believes in me → Yeah sure! I managed to pass it, it'll be a peace of cake for you
<elacheche> theShirbiny: the amazon one is a good challenge.. I think that I should switch to some RHEL based servers :/
<theShirbiny> Slow internet today :( I'll have to start over again
<elacheche> :)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, Can you believe I can't pass because of the stupid snake game?
<elacheche> Oh! Yeah, it bugs with bad internet, you can skip it, it's just there to entrtain you while preparing the next stage(vm)
<elacheche> instead of using "enter" to start the snake game wrote "skip"
<elacheche> write*
<elacheche> it'll skip it and prepare and you wait for a minute or 2 until the next stage is ready
<theShirbiny> I can't skip it!
<theShirbiny> I'll start all over again -_-
<elacheche> the dev of that quizz said that you can skip it by wrtiting skip
<elacheche> I guess you should do that in the 1st attemp.. I never skipped it anyway x)
<theShirbiny> It worked!
<elacheche> :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche, done !
<theShirbiny> very very nice
<elacheche> Cool! :D x) I know you're better than me x)
<elacheche> I passed it in 2 or 3 days.. :/
<elacheche> Did you used compose or just docker?
<theShirbiny> compose, slow internet was the real challenge xD
<elacheche> I had no experience with compose.. So I find it easier to use docker run.. But then, I understood that compose is easier x)
<theShirbiny> yup, I've only used compose once and I had to read while working on it
<elacheche> What really helped me is reading the official postgresql image page,
<theShirbiny> I've never used pg in my life
<elacheche> you asked them to add your name to the Hall of fame or youre not interested? :D
<elacheche> same here, but in that page, they tell you how to link the conainter to a data container to share the volume.. That thing I never used, so it was the clue to all
<theShirbiny> I did that in the last 5 minutes, just went to https://docs.docker.com/compose/compose-file/
<theShirbiny> and ctrl+f volume and found volumes_from
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> you asked them to add your name to the Hall of fame or youre not interested? :D
<theShirbiny> I'll sure ask them, I'm currently looking for a small career shift
<theShirbiny> more DevOps/SE
<theShirbiny> I'm currently a Red Hat Certified Engineer and I find it boring
<elacheche> Cool.. They created the challenge because they're lookingfor a SRE → https://local-ch.jobbase.io/job/q2h96oro
<elacheche> "boring" you mean you're not using your skills in your current job?
<theShirbiny> correct, I can develop I can do CI/CD, why just "install and configure services"
<elacheche> :)
<theShirbiny> I'm currently as Enterprise Support Engineer, I just go to banks and ISP to check on their infra's health, and that I consider boring
<elacheche> I see
<theShirbiny> Thanks for everything elacheche :)
<elacheche>   thanks for the links too theShirbiny ! the aws one is really challenging, I'm not used to play with RHEL based boxes, so I'm missing some tricks
<theShirbiny> let me know if you need any help :D
<elacheche> sure! :)
<elacheche> thanks :)
<elacheche> If you know any OSS project that need an other volounteer to it's IT/DevOps team let me know..
<elacheche> I tried to contribute to debian Infra Team, but couldn't, there is too much documentation on how to do it.. But no documentation on how to really start  → They tell you to start by submitting a patch, but you find projects in git but no related bugs in the tracker.. so it's kind hard to contribute to an infrateam
<theShirbiny> will do, you can find more challenges on https://trueability.com/
<theShirbiny> looks like it's not free
<elacheche> it was free, and was awesome.. Until some company bought it
<elacheche> I had a good profile there..
<theShirbiny> yeah, I remember being able to just start tests
<theShirbiny> elacheche, you did any CTFs?
<elacheche> Tried to, but that need some spare time and some focus, I can get that only @home, but @home I don't have a powerfull pc and a good net x)
<theShirbiny> you don't need a powerful pc for that :p
<theShirbiny> try these, https://github.com/wapiflapi/exrs
<theShirbiny> and this https://www.reddit.com/r/TOR/comments/31fbto/tor_challenge_01_hidden_server_deanon/
<theShirbiny> I don't know if the last one is still up
<theShirbiny> there's a lot more in other networks, not much on freenode
<elacheche> Oh! I used the wrong word x) So, my laptop make more noise and heat than a rocket :)  With  the right addon I can programm it go to the moon x)
<theShirbiny> xD
<elacheche> YaaY! Thx for the exrs links :)
<theShirbiny> yw :D
<theShirbiny> they still haven't put my name
<theShirbiny> watch curl http://endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html | grep -i shirbiny &&  echo "Hall of fame" mail -s done XXXX@XXX.XXX
<elacheche> You should ask them.. And they'll do it manually, you should considre the difference in time..
<theShirbiny> ah, timezones
<elacheche> yep
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-15
<theShirbiny> Good morning everyone :)
<elacheche> Hello there! :)
<elacheche> theShirbiny: you work for KuwaitNET ! :) Nice :)
<CraigZim> hello all
<theShirbiny> elacheche, Thanks :D
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> Na3iL: theShirbiny made it http://endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html :p you lazy boy :p
<Na3iL> aw :D congrats theShirbiny :D
<Na3iL> elacheche, hahaha, I didn't forget it
<theShirbiny> Thanks Na3iL :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-16
<theShirbiny> Hello everyone \o/
<elacheche> Helloo! :)
<elacheche> theShirbiny: This seems a dump question, but I like getting real feedbacks on my "critical" questions instead of reading tutos.. I'm running out of space on some production VMs.. I thought that I can use NFS or SSHFS to mount a remote disk and migrate my data in there.. Do you have recommendations? Is  there any clustering tips (so when a remote disk isn't rechable I can still have my data r/w)
<elacheche> I know, dump and not well formated question, but It's just something that I was thinking about and thought I should ask before living the office
<theShirbiny> I haven't used anything like this in production, but if I were you I would suggest using something like amazon's elastic filesystem, it has redundancy built in
<theShirbiny> If you can't do that, the best you can do in that case would be making a HA cluster
<theShirbiny> That means RAID + ISCSI/NTFS + network teaming/bounding
<theShirbiny> and something like glusterfs
<theShirbiny> you can cache some files for a while but you will suffer read/write inconsistency ofc
<theShirbiny> other option might be amazon gateway storage, in short you upload everything to s3 then cache the most frequently accessed files locally
<theShirbiny> wait, why can't you just add more storage to the host and resize the vms?
<elacheche> thx for the propositions theShirbiny.. I won't put down the VM to add some space because it's on prodution the product evoluated faster than my plans to cluster the app (clustering JAVA webapps ca be a nightmare)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, o.O you don't have to put them down, you can just add more disk to the storage pool then attach them to the vms
<theShirbiny> What's the virtualization environment? kvm?
<elacheche> kvm using proxmox
<theShirbiny> I haven't used proxmox, but that can be done with normal libvirt
<theShirbiny> try it yourself you can attach/detach block devices while running
<elacheche> Emm.. In my other libvirt server (testing) I used to shutdown the vm then cat a 10gb file to the disk file to add space to it.. Never knew about that feature.. I'll investigate that and try it (I have a spare "production" vm that I an test with) thx theShirbiny :)
<theShirbiny> yw :), let me know what you will do
<elacheche> I'll work on that by monday, now it's weekend :D You work tomorrow, I don't :p
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-18
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone \o/
<theShirbiny> elacheche, https://medium.com/@juergen_thomann/memory-hotplug-with-qemu-kvm-and-libvirt-558f1c635972
<elacheche> thx theShirbiny :)
<theShirbiny> https://ii.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/53264c/fuck_the_it_fuck_the_users_tech_is_cool_but_fuck/
<theShirbiny> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-13
<CraigZim> anyone have an Idea on how to swap drives on a UEFI machine and still beable to boot them after?
